# Great Screen Printers in Austin, TX?



## About Business (May 12, 2008)

HELP!!! Does anyone know if any great Screen Printers in Austin, TX?


----------



## WykedGrin (Jun 2, 2008)

Try Seri Screen Graphics. You can email them at [email protected] with your info. Thanks.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

Call Bill Hood at 512-801-6458 Bill Hood Comprehensive Solutions

He runs the 'School of Screenprinting' in Austin, and has a class on Monday June 9, 2008, so he may be busy.


----------



## stevendoyle (May 30, 2008)

If your artwork is simple and you are looking to do lots of volume, East End Ink has a nice set up...if your looking for pantone matches and quality detailed work, then hit me up!

East End Ink is on Cesar Chaves and Perdenales...East side of 35


----------



## alan802 (Mar 24, 2008)

There is a ton here. From super high end/ high production to dozens of garage/hobby shops. Georgetown ScreenPrinting, Austin ScreenPrinting, Aztec, Fineline and I am at sri monogramming in round rock. Come by and see us.


----------

